# Meet Darlin's Twins!



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Here are Darlin's babies. I love her little boy! He has such a sweet little face. His name is O'Riley (just Riley) the little doe I haven't been able to decide on a name for yet.... I'ld like a music name if possible... any ideas?

















Doe kid:
































Riley!Isn't he sweet?

















Hee Hee, I just had to share!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are adorable. 

What about Sonnet for the doeling?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks! I love the name, but I already have Zip's little girl as Sonata.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats cool

try any of these:

some of them are pretty popular already but you can also try this site which I found them on
http://www.naxos.com/education/glossary.asp?char=A-C

Lyric
Rhythm
Harmony
Melody
Minuet
Motif
Prelude
Presto
Rhapsody
Symphony


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a music line, your welcome to any name you like....heres my list ( i havn't used all of them yet)
lyric. tempo, harmony, symphony, solo, seranade, sonata, sonnet trill, rhythm, tango, mambo, be-bop a lula salsa, a capella, allegro, adagio, cadence, cadenza, chorus, doe rae, me fa, so la (saving that for triplet does) duet, glee, hymn, song, sing a long, minuet, prelude, sonatina.
then of course you could go with some song names, I want to start naming some bucks after johny cash songs....folsum prison blues, probably call him johny, a boy named sue....the list goes on.
hope this helps
beth


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

How about naming her after a type of dance, like Saamba, or quick step, or the waltz, etc. There's also the passedobley(I'm pretty sure that one isn't spelled right).


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH MY. They are adorable. 
Are you keeping them? Are you keeping Riley as a Buck?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are soo adorable!!!!  
Their colors remind me of my Nubians.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are gourgeous!!! congrats!! :stars:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

they are so cute.. you have to love the big ears hey..hope you have found a name for the doe.
take care


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute! I love the doelings color,and Riley has a really sweet face. :greengrin:


----------

